# How to make a clip?



## mikeschn (Sep 4, 2016)

So I'd like to learn how to make a clip. I went to the Library here looking for some instructions. Couldn't find any.

So can someone tell me how to make a clip? 

Thanks,

Mike...


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 4, 2016)

There are many ways but first you should decide on what material you want to make it from.  I've made them in wood, silver, stainless, brass and bronze.  I've cut them out by hand with a jewelers saw and files or by cnc.  I've made rings and soldered the straight part to the ring or just used pins to secure to the body.  You could also make in one piece with a ring on top and bend to shape with some jigs. Also done mortise and tenon with wood.
Some examples in these threads:

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/rosewood-burl-ebony-clip-135199/

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/aluminum-bronze-clicker-122148/

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/solid-bronze-pentel-conversion-119817/

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f13/amber-room-108176/

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f70/lost-wax-casting-clips-cbs-activity-thread-70830/

(see pdf in last link)


----------



## low_48 (Sep 4, 2016)

Know that you basically need a spring action with a clip. So a material or design choice will dictate if the clip actually works, or just bends out of the way when you use it. I've never made a custom clip, I have no way to work hardened metals.


----------

